# puerto de embarque



## Zaratustra

No encuentro una traducción para "puerto de embarque", he buscado en los incoterms y no está. ¿Alguien me ayuda por favor?


----------



## AJGP

Quizas puedas usar loading port


----------



## Renaissance Woman

En el diccionario de WR "puert*a* de embarque" dice "gate", espero que te sirv*a*.


----------



## sneaksleep

Yo diría "port of departure" pero depende del contexto, y no estoy segura si hay un término "oficial" o no.


----------



## micafe

¿Qué tal *"shipping Port"* ?


----------



## Zaratustra

Gracias a todos, es una presentación comercial sobre el funcionamiento de una mina, y dice que "los minerales serán llevados al puerto de embarque (...)" pero como no especifica las condiciones, no me sirve ningún incoterm.


----------



## micafe

Acabo de encontrar un sitio de Internet sobre términos marítimos en inglés y español. 

No sé si te sirva, pero esto es lo más parecido que he visto: 

*Port of loading:* Puerto de carga.

*Port of discharge/delivery:* Puerto de descarga.


----------



## Zaratustra

Micafe, gracias fue muy útil.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

Shipping port - port of shipment


----------



## kid funky fry

loading dock, also.


----------



## Eye in the Sky

alacant said:


> If it's in an airport, it's boarding gate, but without context..........



Hasta donde entiendo, en español  puerto de embarque se refiere a un puerto maritimo.


----------



## AirelaV

Para futuras búsquedas:
Un "reverse lookup" en WR me dio: Port of embarkation = Puerto de embarque.

Aquí una definición encontrada en http://www.globalnegotiator.com/international-trade/dictionary/port-embarkation-poe/
*Port of embarkation (POE)*

*The port from which cargo depart. This may be a seaport or aerial port from which merchandises flow to a port of debarkation; it may or may not coincide with the port of origin. Also called port of exit.*


----------

